#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > Chit-Chat/Share your interests, hobbies etc/FaaDoO Engineers ke Kisse!! >  >  The iPhone 5 Discusion Thread!

## Abhinav2

SO!  It's finally out! What is your opinion about the latest offering from  Apple? Do you think it was worth the wait? Let's discuss here!








  Similar Threads: First thread First thread thread iPhone 5 fever grips India, iPhone 5 out of stock at most places!

----------


## KrazyKanika

*Not 1 bit!!! For me, it's just an overpriced piece of crap! It's Android counterparts offer such awesome specs at a lesser price! Then, why would anyone go for this? Why would you want to waste your hard earned money?*

----------


## Rahul.sharma2267

*I can't wait to get my hand on one!  It is such a beautiful device and the iOS 6 is simply amazing! As for the people who talk about it's pricing, well, a premium product comes with a premium price tag! So, you have to shell out some extra money if you wish to have this ultra amazing product!*

----------

